
Are Facebook's fact-checking efforts doomed? - ForHackernews
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/09/facebook-fact-checking-challenges/540192/?single_page=true
======
thejynxed
Facebook (and Google, political pundits, and many others) got themselves into
this pickle by trumpeting unsubstantiated claims based on their own biased
political narratives to begin with. One of the major claims recently being
that Russia interfered with the election by hacking the DNC and releasing
emails and other data. This has now been shown to be absolutely false by two
reports coming out of the NSA of all places (whom normally don't say anything
to anyone outside of their Congressional oversight committee and the DOD).
Long story short - it was an inside job, and the metadata was changed on the
files to try and shift blame to Russian sources before those files were
released.

Now it's total _crickets_ from these very same groups that were pushing this
narrative and they've all but swept Russia under the rug, and now they're
wondering why people are giving them the middle finger about their "facts".

------
lawlessone
If facebook focused more on KYC they wouldn't have to fact check all these
fake Russian propoganda sites they facilitated in the first place.

